
Ask HN: Why do I constantly feel that I am not good enough or doing enough? - yogamahayoga
I work for a company in bay area for a miserable salary of $105k.  I am 30.  Although salary is peanuts I work for reputed company.<p>I constantly feel that I am doing enough and also I am not good enough.  I am trying to get a solo project started and eventually I want to create my own startup but I don&#x27;t know front end design.
I have some really cool ideas , I am good with analytics and working on latest products.<p>It seems that everyone else is doing startup and becoming multimillionaire but I am at rock bottom. Anyone else feel same ?  What did you do beside keep trying for it ?
======
greenyoda
_" I work for a company in bay area for a miserable salary of $105k."_

There's an easy test to see whether your salary is too low: try looking for
another job. If you can get a job offer at a higher salary, your salary was
too low. If not, then it's probably close to the market rate for your skills
and experience.

 _" It seems that everyone else is doing startup and becoming
multimillionaire"_

Most startups fail, so their founders aren't becoming millionaires (and their
employees are getting part of their compensation paid in worthless stock). But
since the media likes writing about successful startups much more than failing
startups, it gives the impression that creating a successful startup is easy
and everyone is doing it.

------
slater
105k? Miserable? Peanuts?! I think you need to reassess that view.

Also, don't compare yourself to others.

